# Puppy screaming the house down when I leave the living room



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

I have had my toy breed puppy for 1 week now. For the first 4 nights I slept downstairs in the living room (where his crate and pen is), not because I didn't want him to feel lonely but because that way I could hear him stir and get him outside to potty. If I had him in my bedroom I am not sure I would be able to get down the hall, stairs and through the kitchen to the back door quick enough!

On the 5th night my sciatica couldn't take sleeping on the sofa anymore so I decided to go up to my bed to sleep (whilst setting my alarm for every 2-3 hours to come down and take him out to potty). Of course, once I put him in his crate and I left the room to go upstairs he whined, barked, cried and howled but I just ignored it and eventually he stopped. Tonight will be the 3rd night of me sleeping upstairs and him downstairs. Anyway, the past 2 nights I would come down about 2am or 3am and again at 5am or 6am (depending on what time I went up to bed) then again at 7:30am (time to get up). I found that when I came down the first time to give him the chance to potty (2-3am ish) he would settle reasonably quickly once I put him back in his crate (a few whines but not the loud yapping). But I've noticed that when I come down at 5-6am to let him out to potty he doesn't seem to want to go back to his crate, he's full of life and he wants to play (of course he does, he's a puppy!), but I do not wake up to start my day at 5am or 6am so of course I pop him back in and ignore the crying (lasts longer) to avoid starting bad habits.

The crying in the night after putting him back in his crate after potty is not going to please my neighbours, but because he has so far settled after about 10 minutes of crying things should be ok. My main concern right now is during the day when I leave the living room to sort daily stuff out (doing the washing, bathroom etc). He has his own play pen like this one: 








and I put him in there so he has room to run around (rather than confining to the crate) and I know he cannot come to any harm while I can't keep an eye on him (oh and it also gives the cats a chance to roam around without getting upset, as they need time to get used to the new addition and my male cat is the one who's going to take the longest, judging by him hissing when he walks past the puppy pen). When I leave the room all hell breaks loose! (sometimes puppy will climb in his crate on his own while I'm in the living room for a nap, so he doesn't necessarily always have to see me leave the room but he will hear the floorboards). Once he realises I'm gone he will yap , cry, bark, howl and literally scream the house down (I never thought such a small animal could make such loud noise eek! lol). I ignore it and today I said I'm not going back in that living room until he's quiet because I don't want him to learn that yappying and screaming makes me come back. It took a good 20-30 minutes before he would stop and after about 5 minutes of him being quiet I came back in to sit in the living room. Am I doing this right? should I leave it longer than 5 minutes before I enter the room again? Or does it matter if I do it sooner? I don't want him to learn yappying and screaming makes him get 'attention'.

I understand he's just a baby and he misses his litter mates etc, (although the breeder did crate the pups individually at 6 weeks of age to get them used to being in a crate on their own they were next to mum and other siblings though, but they couldn't interact as they were crated separately) and I realise he's going to cry and bark but it's my neighbours I am worried about. Honestly, the racket he makes when I leave the room is unbelievable. He barks, whines and cries but mostly it's this high pitched screeching/screaming sound and it's very very loud. Living in a terraced house doesn't help as the neighbours can probably hear it even more so because of that.

Again I want to state, I realise he's in a new home and is just a young puppy and I've Googled this already and read that it's normal. But I guess I just want some personal advice/reassurance and to be told that this will get better and it is just a puppy thing? Am I doing right by ignoring him until he's quiet? If it's just a puppy thing and I wont have an adult dog doing this I'm sure the neighbours will be okay, but if not I'm dreading them knocking on my door and complaining. If I lived in a detached house I wouldn't even be making this thread. Luckily only my neighbours on one side will hear it more because they are joined all the way throughout the side of my house, the neighbours on the other side are only attached upstairs as the ground floor has an alley way inbetween seperating us (to get access to our back gardens). Unfortunately the neighbour who is joined 100% doesn't have pets and are home all day where as the other side does have pets and are at work all day, so they would probably be more understanding if my house was the other way around.

Sorry for the really long thread. Any advice from experienced puppy owners is very appreciated! thanks.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I think you should go round to your neighbours and explain about the puppy, before they have the chance to come and complain to you.They'll probably be nicer and more understanding about it if they are warned. 

Your puppy will be whining, barking etc for a while. Don't worry. Sounds like you are doing everything right. He/she is wondering where his/her littermates have gone. He/she needs to learn that you are his mum now and although you can't be with him all the time, you'll always come back to feed him, play with him and provide for him. 

If it is doing your head in you could always bring the crate up to your bedroom or just outside the bedroom. He will calm down knowing you are nearer. 

If he is waking at 6am and you are taking him outside, he's probably up and about because of the sunlight. Dogs naturally become active when the sun rises and he wants his day to start there and then. I would personally not wake him or go to him until YOU are ready to get up.


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Hi bearcub and thank you for your reply. Good idea and I agree I might just have to pop round and explain about the pup. I have only been living here a year and although the neighbour in question is friendly and says hi when we bump into each other outside, I can sense they probably think "what the...?" now the puppy is here, as my household has been too quiet for a year. I was once the perfect neighbour! :blushing:

I just put little one into his crate downstairs about 5 mins ago and I'm now in my bedroom ready for bed. He whined once as I pulled my hand away from locking the crate door, but it's been silence since. Like I said in my previous post he's not been too bad at night, it's during the day that's worse and I'm hoping he'll eventually learn to be okay with me leaving the living room to do chores during the day.



bearcub said:


> If he is waking at 6am and you are taking him outside, he's probably up and about because of the sunlight. Dogs naturally become active when the sun rises and he wants his day to start there and then. I would personally not wake him or go to him until YOU are ready to get up.


So you suggest not going down to let him out for potty at 5-6am? I don't actually hear him whining at those times, I just set my alarm and automatically go down to let him out to relieve himself if he needs to (which he has done each time so far)... it's that moment afterwards where I put him back to bed (in the crate) when he starts to disapprove. I'm sure if he did start to whine because he needs to potty I would hear it upstairs because my bedroom door is open, so maybe I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The reason he probably wont go back down at 5/6am is because its light, So he becomes fully awake, You could try after toileting him to put him back in his crate with some of his food allowance in a kong, if your not familiar with them they are solid rubber with a hollow centre that you can pack with a mix of either wet or wet and dry food and even add bits of chicken and things to get and keep interest. Anoter good thing is an activity/treat ball or toy, you fill it with kibble set it and it distributes pieces as they play, or you can even leave him with a puppy safe toy. putting the crate against a wall and covering it with a thick blanket can help to block out the light, as can ensuring blinds and curtains are still drawn. Things that can help them settle are a t-shirrt or jumper you haave worm in his bed as the scent can re-assure them, putting a large soft toy in there with him to mimic a litter mate to cuddle up too, a radio down low on a talking station as the sound of voices can re-assure. Usind a DAP dog appeasing pheromone diffuser, which emits an artificial version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and sooth pups can help Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is where I get mine although vets and pets at home sell them too although usually more expensive.

Its usually a good idea to get them used to short periods in the day when you are in first, set up his area where he is to be left with perhaps some of the suggestions above, after a play session is usually best as they are then tired, got rid of excess energy and more likely to settle, leave him with someething to occupy himself, and just walk away no talking no fuss, then after a few minutes before he gets stressed just let him out again enqually with no fuss or attention,ignore him for a few more minutes, then give attention. Do this several times a day and as he copes then build the time up gradually. He should learn that you leaving means you are always coming back, and by doing it in short burts building up as you go, its not more then he can cope with at any one time, making him anxious and nervous about being left.

Hope this may give you some ideas.


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Thank you Sled dog hotel. I appreciate your suggestions and will definitely give them a try and see how things go.

Eek look at the time, my bed is calling me so I'm now off to get some sleep :Yawn:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MeowPurr said:


> Thank you Sled dog hotel. I appreciate your suggestions and will definitely give them a try and see how things go.
> 
> Eek look at the time, my bed is calling me so I'm now off to get some sleep :Yawn:


Fatal getting on here isnt it!!!!!
yes may be you had better, soon be time for puppy dawn chorus, dont worry though doesnt last for ever.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi MeowPurr

I just want to let you know we are in the same boat! 

I have a 13 week old Labrador mix puppy called Roxy and she screams and whines just like your little pup and I too live in a terraced house.
When we got Roxy and realised she isn't good at be left alone I visited our neighbours either side and explained the situation, I took Roxy with me (not many people can resisit a cute puppy  ) and both neighbours were very understanding (well, no complaints yet anyway!)

She is getting better at night and some nights goes from 11pm right through to 5am before needing a wee, but like your pup she doesn't want to go back to sleep then, she is full of beans and wants to play with Bella (my 2 1/2 year old Collie/Lab mix)

I'm leaving her alone gradually, I pop over to the shop (2 minute walk away) and leave her in her crate with toys, a kong (peanut butter is her favourite filling although it has a rather undesired smelly after effect!!). I also spray DAP in her crate 20 mins before I go out, have some cotton wool soaked in lavender oil in the room and leave the radio on. I also leave a well worn item of my clothing in the crate with her.
Don't get me wrong - she still screams even before I have managed to leave the house but it is something I have to do, she needs to be able to cope without me to be a happy, balanced dog.

I have no idea how long she screams and whines for as I don't hang around to find out (it upsets me  ) I just hope she will understand eventually that I am always going to come back for her. :001_tt1:

Today I need to leave her for 1 hour - 1 1/2 hours and I am dreading it :crying: I'll take her for a nice walk this morning and do a little bit of training with her before I go out plus the usual set up of DAP, lavender oil etc - it's like a military operation!!

Good luck and I hope we both get some peace and a good nights sleep soon!


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Fatal getting on here isnt it!!!!!
> yes may be you had better, soon be time for puppy dawn chorus, dont worry though doesnt last for ever.


Yes it definitely is! He was better lastnight, he whined a couple of times just after I closed the crate door (about 11:30pm) but didn't make a peep after that. I got up at 4:30 to let him out to pee, which he did and I put him back in his crate. Again, he whined a couple of times (no screaming though) and was quiet until I let him out at 7:30am.

I think our main thing to work on is when I leave the room during the day and also when I need to pop out.

Hi Emraa, glad I'm not alone! and it sounds like we are in a very similar situation. These terraced houses are awful. When I am in bed at night, I can hear my next door neighbours convo if they have one before bed... luckily I don't hear anything else . The walls are seriously too thin.

Wow it sounds like you're doing everything you can to help your puppy cope with being alone. Thanks for posting what you do to help him settle as the more help/tips/suggestions I get the better.

I work from home so I am home a lot, which isn't always such a good thing I guess. I am trying to leave him alone for a little while during the day and will slowly build up over time. With what I do day to day, the max he would probably ever be left alone is 4 hours. The 3rd day I had him I had to pop out to get some cat food so I put him in his crate and he whined... so I waited in my porch to hear if he continued, but he didn't so that was okay. I think he finds it more of an issue if he knows I'm in the other room or he can still hear movement etc. I even thought of setting up a webcam to record while I'm out to see if the whining continues just so I know









I hate to hear him whine and work himself up, but I tell myself that he's done a pee/poo and to just leave him. It's hard, but we have to do it.

I'm sure we'll get there! I'll update in a few days to let everyone know how things are going.


----------



## katiehiggins (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi I'm hoping some one can give me advice I got my 10 week old puppy(cocker x shi ztu) on Thursday last week, i knew she would cry alot as she was in the kitchen which she did most of the night and the 2 nd my partner slept down stairs. she wasnt too bad the following night just a couple of times crying a couple of hours i think i made the mistake of going into her and putting her in her bed. ive left a radio on and a small light above the oven also she has lots of toys and one of my tops.ive got newspaper down as she knows to go on it but take her out late to do her busines!!Last night her crys were so loud i couldnt cope so i slept down stairs. will it get better? i have been told just to leave her crying but it pains me also she is having to be left alone for 3-4 hours in the morning then 3 in the afternoon as i work and have a friend or relative going over to check on her everyday. she crys when i shut the kitchen door, any advice welcome i feel like a bad mother!


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Our puppy will be 10 weeks on thursday! He has been amazing so far with being left. There is someone at home all the time but he got used to his crate really quickly. We pop him in for 20mins ( or if he falls asleep until he wakes up maybe 45mins) all the time during the day, let him out to play with my partner and other dog who is always up for play, go to the toilet maybe food and then we pop him back in. Often he whines for a few minutes but settles quickly. At night time he settles quickly in his cage and we had been setting the alarm every 2 hours, extending it every night to let him out for the loo. No eye contact i just picked him up took him out and then put him back in his bed. For the first few nights he whined for a while but the last couple of nights not a sound. Last night he slept from 11.15 straight through to 6.15 not a peep!  I think structure with his day helps and it may of helped that we have our other dog in a cage next to him so he isnt totally alone. Not everyone has that obviously! Lola will be going to my mums for a couple of days at the end of the week so we will see how he is then. 

Personally for us, stucture, putting him in the cage regularly leaving him, when you are still in the house or just popping out for 10 mins. Maybe covering with a blanket. Mix it up a little but dont let him out when he's screaming. Only put him/her in the cage when you know they have recently been to the toilet therefore you are certain he is only crying to get you to come to him. Then buy some ear plugs and distribute them to the neighbours. lol

Lola when she was a puppy was not crate trained and was a total nightmare and she cried for nights on end but eventually she just got it and stopped crying any more! Its soooo hard i know! It does get better though.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

We've been through exactly the same with our now nearly 14 week old pup! It's really hard, but it does get easier!

As PinkEars says, if you haven't already got a blanket over the crate you could definitely try that. Sherlock, our pup, seemed to settle down much better after we put a blanket over the crate - I think it helps him feel more secure, and it also keeps some of the light out so the morning hours are easier!

PinkEars' advice sounds perfect to me - it's what we've tried to do with Sherlock, although we haven't been so good at popping him in his crate during the day - if he can hear us or see us he just barks to be let out, and because we're in a terraced flat it's not been possible for us to leave him barking. However, he is now fine when we leave the house, and during the night when we're sleeping. A couple of weeks ago we were despairing that we'd never be able to shut him in his crate!

We've also got a DAP diffuser next to his crate, which I THINK has helped. And until the last week or so, I always sat next to his crate talking soothingly to him until he was too sleepy to lift his head before we left the room. Now I don't need to do that - he's fine in there, unless we're in the house making noise. 

Good luck with it, and let us know how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Hi and thank you PinkEars and springfieldbean for your replies. All the tips and advice offered in this thread will be a great help! 

I was a bit naughty lastnight . I put him to bed at 11:30 and I went up to bed (he was fine, no whining), set my alarm for 4am to let him pee but I was so tired I didn't hear my alarm and slept through it! the next time I woke up it was 7:10am so I went downstairs expecting there to be a puddle in his bed, but nope he was totally dry. 

I was kinda freaking out the other day when I made this thread, worrying about my neighbours not liking the sound of a puppy literally screaming. He still does whine/bark when I leave the room during the day but it doesn't seem to be for as long and sometimes he doesn't do it at all. I think he's already used to me going in the kitchen to prepare his food so he'll get really loud if he thinkgs grub is coming


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MeowPurr said:


> Hi and thank you PinkEars and springfieldbean for your replies. All the tips and advice offered in this thread will be a great help!
> 
> I was a bit naughty lastnight . I put him to bed at 11:30 and I went up to bed (he was fine, no whining), set my alarm for 4am to let him pee but I was so tired I didn't hear my alarm and slept through it! the next time I woke up it was 7:10am so I went downstairs expecting there to be a puddle in his bed, but nope he was totally dry.
> 
> I was kinda freaking out the other day when I made this thread, worrying about my neighbours not liking the sound of a puppy literally screaming. He still does whine/bark when I leave the room during the day but it doesn't seem to be for as long and sometimes he doesn't do it at all. I think he's already used to me going in the kitchen to prepare his food so he'll get really loud if he thinkgs grub is coming


You should find keeping up with the leaving him for the short periods during the day, and not leaving it too long so he stresses and works himself up before returning, and just extending the time as he gets better, you will get improvement as he adjusts and realises it just part of his routine and you will always be back. He is "getting it" already by the sounds of things and hopefully wont be too long before his not bothered at all.


----------

